# Skin Rash



## daisysmumm (Sep 7, 2006)

I have a 2 year old Victorian Bulldog who has a rash all over his belly. We took him to the vet today he suggested a treatment of Cortizone, Predinizone and an anti-biotic. I told him that I would like to do some research on the side effects and possibly explore a change of diet first. 
Does anyone have any experience with these drugs?
Any information on this topic would be helpful. 

Thanks


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Did you try giving him some benadryl? Was he outside at all? I know some bullies who after freshly cut grass they get this on their belly. How long has he had it?

What type of food is he on? Has he had it before?

Can you post pictures of the rash..... and also of your bullie? I'm so excited for another bullie on here


----------



## daisysmumm (Sep 7, 2006)

We haven't tried Benadryl, I wouldn't know how much to give him. I don't think it's from the grass as our older Bulldog has always gotten that and this is different. 
He started with it very early on and the vet gave us an antibiotic that cleared it up. Shortly after it came back. Then he had to have knee surgery and with all the post surgery antibiotics, fine again. The sores are red, raised and flaky. He has always been on Eukanuba and that is the first thing we are going to change, do you have any recommendations.
My real worry was the prednizone, I know that can be a dangerous drug in humans and just wanted to know if anyone in here had experience with it.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

Instead of the predinzone I would do the benadryl for him. 1mg per pound. So if he is 50 lbs use two tablets. 65 pounds......... use 3 tablets.

Clean the bumps with Malaseb wipes ( you can get them at www.petedge.com or www.entirelypets.com) and keep them dry. Also you can try Gold Listerine on them applying it with a cotton ball, but if the sores are open I would not use it. That works great in IDC's as well just an fyi. (Interdigital Cyst)

I have Maggie on Taste of The Wild Salmon and she really likes it. She was on Royal Canin Bulldog 24 before that, but after all the filler scares I switched her over to TOTW, which is filler and grain free.


----------



## daisysmumm (Sep 7, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I have never heard of that food brand, maybe it's not available in Canada. I live close to the border and will check if they have it in the US.
Question though, as a fellow Bulldog owner. I know Benadryl makes me sleepy, what does it do to a Bulldog that sleeps 20 hours a day as it is? LOL!


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

LOL It may or may not make him sleepy. If Maggie gets into something I'll give it to her right away and that is it for the day, no more benadryl for the rest of the day.

I would try any food that does not have grain or fillers in it. Wellness Core, Orijen Salmon, Solid Gold Barking at the Moon, etc. I just would watch the protein count because bullies are not very active. So TOTW (that Maggie is on) only has 25% protein which is why I went with that instead of the Orijen which is a whopping 42%. You can go on to Taste of the Wild's website and see if they have a dealer near you. There is a girl on the bullie forum that is in Canada and she feeds it.

Also, what are you feeding him right now?


----------



## daisysmumm (Sep 7, 2006)

I checked out the websites of the food you suggested, Wellness Core & Orijen are available where I am. The brand you use isn't in my area at all.
I am currently using Eukanuba, that is all my 7 year old has ever had. If I switch one I have to switch them both.....they share, it's cute!!
Do these companies have treats as well, because I assume Milkbones will be off the list of acceptable goodies.
Thank you so much for all your help, the more I read the happier I am that I didn't just start him on life long drugs.


----------



## doggymommy (Jun 5, 2008)

I am glad you are getting him off the Prednisone. It is so dangerous when used long term. Steroids should only be used as a last ditch effort.

I hope the food change helps.


----------



## Maggpie (May 21, 2008)

daisysmumm said:


> I checked out the websites of the food you suggested, Wellness Core & Orijen are available where I am. The brand you use isn't in my area at all.
> I am currently using Eukanuba, that is all my 7 year old has ever had. If I switch one I have to switch them both.....they share, it's cute!!
> Do these companies have treats as well, because I assume Milkbones will be off the list of acceptable goodies.
> Thank you so much for all your help, the more I read the happier I am that I didn't just start him on life long drugs.


I believe they do although I am not 100% sure. If not you can always use beef jerky as a snack or turkey jerky. Also Merrick now makes a grain free, it is called Merrick BG. They might have that by you too. Careful of the Orijen because of the protein count. That may be too high for him and that alone will cause red bumps and sores. That is what happened to Maggie with that high (not even I think it was 36%) of a protein.

I hope this helps him. How is his rash now? Maggie send him big smoochers!


----------



## Chuckles (Sep 20, 2008)

My vote is for the grass as cause for that rash. My dog is half bulldog and she gets a skin rash on her belly when the grass gets long and rubs her there. I now use it as a cue to mow the lawn when I spot the rash.  As for treatment, I just rub a little lotion on her belly to ease the itch so she doesn't scratch herself as much. I am not a big fan of giving my dog (or my human family members) any medicine unless necessary. They are often more harm than good.


----------

